# My new girl - baby  pic-



## sammileah (Mar 3, 2011)

this is my new Alpine jakobi  who is due mid march yay but is smelling very bucky boo


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Mar 3, 2011)

Very cute!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 3, 2011)

Congratulations on the pretty new doe!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 3, 2011)

Beauuutiful doe  Congrats!!


----------



## emily (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh she's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 3, 2011)

Ooh she's pretty!


----------



## TGreenhut (Mar 3, 2011)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 3, 2011)

She is very purty!


----------



## PattySh (Mar 3, 2011)

Pretty doe, will be watching to see if she has doe or buck kids.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 3, 2011)

She is strikingly marked!  Congrats!


----------



## sammileah (Mar 6, 2011)

i was cleaning out her hooves last night and noticed how wide she is.   she doesn't really look it till you have something to compare it to.
my hand has a 7 inch spread  and is resting on her back.

she is due the 20th.

edit for bad spelling


----------



## sammileah (Mar 15, 2011)

well her due date is thursday and of course i'm looking for any clue.    today i was out working in the yard and she's talking to me the whole time.  she is also pawing the hay piles and keeps getting up and down  which with her size and she hurt her front leg isn't easy to do.
she isn't a loud crier  so i'm pretty sure i won't hear her.  well at least the weather is nice.


----------



## sammileah (Mar 16, 2011)

and i wouldn't have heard her.  but i went out to do chores and put her back in barn and she had icky stuff coming out.  
soon after we had twins





more pics soon


----------



## BellLisaMo (Mar 16, 2011)

congrats on the twins!!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 16, 2011)

All Right- they look like they are coloer similar to mom and she is BEAUTIFUL!  

Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 16, 2011)

They look great! Contests on twins!


----------



## sammileah (Mar 16, 2011)

little girl no name yet its an M yr.




little boy no name

think we'll do an out side trip tomorrow.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## sammileah (Mar 17, 2011)

chillin in the sun doe has more brownish color buck has black socks.


----------

